# ( chef) custom paint



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

ok people just putting myself out thier, if anyone needs some work done hit me up 323 899-0500 chef my prices are cheap cause i want my name out thier so take advantige of the specials


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)




----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)




----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)




----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)




----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)




----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

hit me up for some work


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)




----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

if anyone needs a quote hit me up direct cause i cant get in my pm something is wrong with my shit 323 899-0500 chef


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)




----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

work is looking good man dont undersale yourself though homes most of these clowns dont appreciate shit anyways ....


----------



## JAVIERS CUSTOMS (Aug 2, 2010)

i stick to doin basecoat/clearcoat its easier and get paid more i know it dont make sense but it works the best for me


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

Thanks for the advise everyone , just trying to make a name for my self


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

Ttft


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

What's up anyone need some work hit me up I have great price and open to trade so hit me up you never know the worst I can say is no , so hit me up 323 899-0500 chef


----------



## MIGGE_LOW (Jan 29, 2009)

Were you from chef


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

I'm in Los Angeles / van nuys CA


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

Ttft


----------



## BBIGBALLING (Mar 1, 2002)

nice work so far from what u posted TTT for the homie


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

a daily driver


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

something im working on this week should be done next week


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)




----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

hit me up if you need some work done 323 899-0500


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

New year , new prices hit me up to get your ride looking wet !!


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

chef said:


> New year , new prices hit me up to get your ride looking wet !!


Yes Sir! And he came through on the 1st and stocked up on some flake too... git-r-done! :h5:


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

hell yeah , thanks for everthing big dog, sparkle Efx flake ttft


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

just finished just have to cut & buff


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

hit me up if you need any work done ,323 899-0500


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

Ttft


----------



## m0y316 (Jan 12, 2009)

:thumbsup: nice work!!! cant wait til i can get my cutty painted,really wanna get a moonroof first thinking about going black with the peanut butter top


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

Thanks , just let me know when your ready I'm sure my prices are very reasonable and my results are worth alot more so let me know when your ready for your car to look wet in 2012 ttft


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

m0y316 said:


> :thumbsup: nice work!!! cant wait til i can get my cutty painted,really wanna get a moonroof first thinking about going black with the peanut butter top



dam thought you were in califas


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

just something i did for my bro


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

FINISH PRODUCT


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

chef said:


> FINISH PRODUCT
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## stock 1963ss (Feb 16, 2010)

Do you do metal work as well. The previous owner put fiberglass on the rear quater panel of the car. 63 ss


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

No sorry no metal work


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

Got a little suprise in the mail for ya... you'll have it wednesday... :thumbsup:


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

Great thanks mark I'm waiting to shoot it and finish what I'm doing


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

here is something i'am working on this week


:thumbsup:


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)




----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)




----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)




----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

Looking good son!


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

tax time is here , get your ride looking wet this year


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

ttft:nicoderm:


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

have some new pics coming soon ttft,hit me up if you need some work done


----------



## Bear (May 29, 2010)

*got a '95 deville, not ready for patterns yet but wanna get her painted- there is a couple of small dents (barely noticable) looking to do a like sand color w/pearl- just the body/door jams what am I lookin at price wise :dunno:*


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

TTT FOR HOMIE


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

QVo Chef.Its Richard See you tomorrow.Thanks for being Buena Gente...


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)




----------



## topaz81869 (Sep 24, 2008)

hey chef plzs give me a call for a car i need painting 818-481-3195


----------



## rolldawg213 (May 3, 2010)

*To The Top*
*
*


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)




----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)




----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

=chef;15122227]
View attachment 432959


Oh Snap! Someone is going to be rolling in style... :h5:


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

Hit me up if you need some work done


----------



## rolldawg213 (May 3, 2010)

it came out nice:thumbsup:


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

just finish adding some finishing touches on the stroler magenta kandy


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

layed that shit on thick lol:naughty::fool2:


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

started the next one im doing for the homie richard
View attachment 434597
View attachment 434598
View attachment 434599


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

Anyone needs work hit me up I have very cheap prices for tax time


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

chef said:


> started the next one im doing for the homie richard
> View attachment 434597
> View attachment 434598
> View attachment 434599


Q-Vo Chef.The Pics didnt come out repost them.The Stroller and The Trike look Firme.See you tomorrow early.Spensa for The Delay.


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)




----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

just waiting on the color choice


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

chef said:


> just waiting on the color choice
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Be There tomorrow.Homie.Thanks for being Patient.Anyone Looking at this thread.This Guy is Buena Gente.A Real Class Act.


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

ttft


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

Anyone need work hit me up I'm in van nuys ca I have cheap prices


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)




----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)




----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)




----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

Ttft


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

:wave: Sup Mario!


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

DETONATER said:


> :wave: Sup Mario!




whats up big dog :h5:


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)




----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)




----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)




----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

some of my old shit


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)




----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)




----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)




----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

anyone need some work hit me up 323 899-0500 chef


----------



## rolldawg213 (May 3, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)




----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)




----------



## rolldawg213 (May 3, 2010)

chef said:


> View attachment 438661
> View attachment 438662
> View attachment 438663
> View attachment 438664
> View attachment 438665


damn chef those pieces look bad ass:thumbsup:


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

here the finish product


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

chef said:


> here the finish product
> View attachment 441107
> View attachment 441109
> View attachment 441110
> View attachment 441112


Another happy customer? :h5:


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

Hit me up get your ride wet for the summer


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

TTMFT! :around:


----------



## gentephx (Feb 16, 2010)

TTT for chef!


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

Page 2 WTF! Sup Chef!!! You gonna be at the Traffic show March 18 ? maybe I'll see you there... :h5:


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

Yeah were going out thier maybe I'll pick something up that day lol , your going to have your both?


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

chef said:


> Yeah were going out thier maybe I'll pick something up that day lol , your going to have your both?


Yes sir, and with a ton of new colors...


----------



## rolldawg213 (May 3, 2010)

:thumbsup:*TTMFT*:biggrin:


----------



## 909cHEx909 (Jul 7, 2011)

:thumbsup:Nice work homie..


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

just finished this today pink base coat with pink kandy over it lol:fool2:


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)




----------



## rolldawg213 (May 3, 2010)




----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

my 63 is waiting whenever your ready hit me up homie we already spoke


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

chef said:


> View attachment 449122
> View attachment 449123
> View attachment 449124
> View attachment 449125


Looks Good Mario...


----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)

Nice work homie keep it up!!


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

chris g said:


> Nice work homie keep it up!!


Thanks bro


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

little something im working on


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

Sup Chef? I guess we'll find out about the show tomorrow for sure... Hope it dose not rain.


----------



## rolldawg213 (May 3, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

anyone need some work hit me up ,if you need your car buffed out or painted i can get your ranfla looking wet :thumbsup: 323 899-0500


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

BUMB


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

How much to flake out a top on a 96 town car. Lmk


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

TTT


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

was up man how much for sumtng like dis


chef said:


> View attachment 449122
> View attachment 449123
> View attachment 449124
> View attachment 449125


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

Reg frame is 75$ and if you want Kandy 160$, this was pink base with 12 coats of pink Kandy


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

Sending PM...


----------



## rolldawg213 (May 3, 2010)

*TTMFT *:thumbsup:


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

Get at me if you need some work done


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

TTT


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

ttt


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

TTT


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

Hit me up if you need some work done , get your ride wet for the summer 323 899-0500 chef


----------



## Ernieandheidi1 (Aug 23, 2011)

chef said:


> Hit me up if you need some work done , get your ride wet for the summer 323 899-0500 chef


Hey Chef I thought u have full house member I ask u have time now homie


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

What's up Ernie , yeah I had to move something around But always looking for work , lol you know have to stay on the grind


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

:nicoderm:.....


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

dam i cant post up the pics :banghead:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

U get ur flake piggy going yet lol.


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

Lol not yet but I'm working on it


----------



## WRX562 (Mar 26, 2012)

Had this painted by Chef, looks great. Pictures do no justice.


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

Good looking Out


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

just got a new job 68 wagon for the homie jr i'll post some pics tomorrow


----------



## topaz81869 (Sep 24, 2008)

yeah buddy keep me posted on my ride!!!!! go all out on it if you can!!!!! remember this cars are one a a kind so make it good!!!!!!


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

:nicoderm:...


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

here is some work i have been doing


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

here is the new work i got


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

Wud it dew chef :thumbsup:


----------



## rolldawg213 (May 3, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

Get at me if you need some work done I'm in the valley (818) so you can get your ride wet , I also buff out cars so if you need something done hit me up 323 899-0500 chef


----------



## Ernieandheidi1 (Aug 23, 2011)

Orale Chef I will keep u in mind I took my ride some where else but Im going to need more work on it


----------



## topaz81869 (Sep 24, 2008)

thanks chef looking good on the work !!!!! keep posting pics!!!!! as for me going hard in vegas this [email protected]@@@@


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

:nicoderm:


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

almost ready for paint,:yessad:


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

started to put down some paint and black flake ,after it drys its going to get taped up for some patterns


----------



## rolldawg213 (May 3, 2010)

thats looking good :thumbsup:


----------



## xtremexb (Jan 6, 2009)

How much to buff out and 2 or 3 little/little touch up lines?


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

i would have to see them but why not just buff the whole car for 80$ and get the ranfla looking wet


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

ok started to shoot the paterns


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)




----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

hit me up get your ranfla wet for the summer


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

:wow: Getting buzy huh.. :thumbsup:


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

Yeah big dog I was useing your bad ass flake today ( gun metal) to do some patterns , I'll post some picks later


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

chef said:


> Yeah big dog I was useing your bad ass flake today ( gun metal) to do some patterns , I'll post some picks later


:thumbsup:


----------



## topaz81869 (Sep 24, 2008)

looking good chef, can't wait to c it when it gets done!!!!


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

chef said:


> ok started to shoot the paterns
> 
> 
> View attachment 469190
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

Topaz did you get the stencil or is that cancled?


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

here some more progress


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

had to put on this to do these patterns


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

chef said:


> here some more progress
> 
> 
> View attachment 470306
> ...





chef said:


> had to put on this to do these patterns
> 
> 
> View attachment 470311
> ...


:h5::thumbsup:


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

Hit me up if you need your ride hooked up and looking wet (323) 899-0500 chef


----------



## topaz81869 (Sep 24, 2008)

chef said:


> had to put on this to do these patterns
> 
> 
> View attachment 470311
> ...


*lookin very creative!!!!! love the work!!! can't wait to c it when its done!!!!! RARE WAGON ON ITS WAY TO A STREET NEAR YOU!!!!*:ninja::ninja::sprint:


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

here is some more progress


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

Lookin good brotha!


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

Thanks spock just trying to do some different things


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)




----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

almost done with the patterns:fool2:


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

Hope ur ready for my trey after this wagon chef


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

westcoastlowrider said:


> Hope ur ready for my trey after this wagon chef



yeah just found out im going to be a little behind cause i have to wait for the pinestriper but yeah ill be ready


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

chef said:


> yeah just found out im going to be a little behind cause i have to wait for the pinestriper but yeah ill be ready


Ok cool see u and la gente cc at my drifting on a memory cruise


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

here it is boys & girls done with the patterns and layed the first clear ,can someone say (WET):inout::fool2:


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

here is a close up on the best flake on the market :yes: :h5:


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)




----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

Looking chingon homie :h5:


----------



## rolldawg213 (May 3, 2010)

*T
T
T
*


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

Looks Good Chef....:nicoderm:


----------



## way2fly (Jun 25, 2010)

Looks great bro cant wait to send the Lincoln


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

elspock84 said:


> Looking chingon homie :h5:



thanks bro :thumbsup:


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

whats up richard ,hows it going


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

chef said:


> whats up richard ,hows it going


Good Bro.My First Grandson was born Wednesday the 25th.So My Sons a Dad now.Your Jale is looking Good.Keep it Up.Hope you get Real Busy.:thumbsup:


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

Congrats on the new addition to the famalia , let me know when your ready to bring your ride over ,lol


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

Thanks Bro and I will.Hopefully Soon.Tell Your Son I said Qvo....


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## topaz81869 (Sep 24, 2008)

tttttttt!!!!!!!!! 


chef said:


> Ttt


----------



## topaz81869 (Sep 24, 2008)

HOW IS THE RAMFLA LOOKING!!!!!


topaz81869 said:


> tttttttt!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

I'm just finish all the little detail befor I paint it , hopefully I can do it today , but it's comming


----------



## rolldawg213 (May 3, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Ernieandheidi1 (Aug 23, 2011)

Ese Chef your jale its looking bad ass............


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

chef said:


> here is a close up on the best flake on the market :yes: :h5:
> View attachment 471867
> View attachment 471868



:shocked::shocked::shocked:


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

Putting in work this week just trying to finish the wagon by next week , what's up everyone !! Get your ride wet for the summer


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

Letting the wagon dry up and should be cutting it in the next few days , I'll post some pics when I'm done this week so everyone can see it dripping wet lol ttft


----------



## gentephx (Feb 16, 2010)

Looking good chef!! TTT!!!


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

gentephx said:


> Looking good chef!! TTT!!!









whats up player where you been ? i havent seen you on here for a while , hows the heat out thier ?:rimshot:


----------



## Jeff Rohrer (Jul 9, 2010)

Work looks good man!


----------



## gentephx (Feb 16, 2010)

chef said:


> whats up player where you been ? i havent seen you on here for a while , hows the heat out thier ?:rimshot:


Just working too much Rides are looking good man


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

thanks andy coming from you it means alot :thumbsup: hey how did your roof come out on the caddy


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

Jeff Rohrer said:


> Work looks good man!



thanks


----------



## 19BELAIR57 (Apr 20, 2007)

Expect a call mid day , got a 57 sedan crying for paint.


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

Hopefully can get a trailer and drop off the 63 to you on wednesday or thursday when your done with the wagone bro


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

ok here it is just need some last min details tomorrow morning but its slippery & wet!!!!!! :fool2:


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)




----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

cant really see it in the pics but the flake is dancing like it was a buzzed half naked bitch on a pole lol :roflmao::run:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

chef said:


> ok here it is just need some last min details tomorrow morning but its slippery & wet!!!!!! :fool2:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





chef said:


> View attachment 479133
> View attachment 479134
> View attachment 479136
> View attachment 479138
> View attachment 479139


WoW! looks bad ass!!


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

ok here it is ready to role out to a show near you lol:naughty:


----------



## rolldawg213 (May 3, 2010)

looks good chef :h5:


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

Anyone need some work done hit me up chef 323 899-0500 Great prices And. Even better product


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

:h5:


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

chef said:


> ok here it is ready to role out to a show near you lol:naughty:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks Good Chef.:nicoderm:


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

thanks big dog ,you know just one car at a time :thumbsup:


----------



## chepeloks77 (Jun 12, 2010)

Dam chef it looks good homie La Gente To The Top :guns:


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

whats up fool when are you going to bring me the cutty so we can do more flake on it


----------



## recs64 (Dec 17, 2006)

:thumbsup:NICE WORK HOMIE, HIT YOU UP WHEN I GET BACK FROM SOUTH KOREA


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

simon bro , stay up over thier :thumbsup:


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

bang this out today


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

i should be taping the patterns tomorrow on this box


----------



## rolldawg213 (May 3, 2010)




----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

:nicoderm:...


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## "D." (May 25, 2012)

Sick work u did on this roof I hope when I get my Cadillac roof done it comes out like this keep up the great work.


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

"D." said:


> Sick work u did on this roof I hope when I get my Cadillac roof done it comes out like this keep up the great work.



thanks bro ,just trying to do me :thumbsup:


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

here is a quick look on how it's coming


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

63 is almost ready, should be bringing it by in a week chef


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

:nicoderm:...


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

ok here it is just finish spraying clear on this shit lol :dunno: what do you think?


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

bubble effect


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

hit me up you need some work done


----------



## Ernieandheidi1 (Aug 23, 2011)

What's up Chef how u doing bro any other car you working on
My ride it's almost finish


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

Still wating on a couple of cars that are coming in soon


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

chef said:


> Still wating on a couple of cars that are coming in soon


Gonna Call You.Looking for this week.I'm already getting impatient waiting for that Lady.


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

chef said:


> View attachment 486302
> bubble effect
> View attachment 486303
> View attachment 486304
> ...


Jale Looks Good Chef.Thats Why I'm Going To You.:nicoderm:...


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

just finished shooting the speaker cover for the box and cobolt blue kandy custom steering wheel


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)




----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

finished product


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

:nicoderm:...


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

Hit me up if you need some work done 323 899-0500


----------



## rolldawg213 (May 3, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## gentephx (Feb 16, 2010)

chef said:


> View attachment 486302
> bubble effect
> View attachment 486303
> View attachment 486304
> ...


Nice! Chef


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

What's up Andy how's it going ? Hey post some pics of your roof on here I want to check it out


----------



## gentephx (Feb 16, 2010)

i will heres a members car im doing his kit












i did the car with a ice pearl im doing the roof next


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

Looks good big dog


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## recs64 (Dec 17, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## RICKS84ELCO (Mar 29, 2007)

How much for a rig


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

It depends on the rig plus you need a place for me to shoot it cause right know I don't have the room


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

just finish the seat for the tricycle


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

Looking good chef... :h5:


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

DETONATER said:


> Looking good chef... :h5:





Thanks big dog


----------



## DISTINCTIONS CC LA (Jun 5, 2012)

let me know chef when your ready for my 63, :x: i wanna get it done as soon as we can thanks


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

Hit me up when you need some work done , don't get scam by other painters on here


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

Ttft


----------



## rolldawg213 (May 3, 2010)

:guns:


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

Hit me up if you need your ride looking wet


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

Bump


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

Get at me if you need your ranfla looking wet


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

:thumbsup: Sup Chef!!!


----------



## Ernieandheidi1 (Aug 23, 2011)

What's up Chef how u doing homie ready for the weekend


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

Ernieandheidi1 said:


> What's up Chef how u doing homie ready for the weekend



simon ernie going to spend some time with my son , hope you have a good fathers day with your familia :thumbsup:


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

DETONATER said:


> :thumbsup: Sup Chef!!!



whats up big dog , i see everyones on the sparkle efx tip now days lol keep doing your thing playa


----------



## recs64 (Dec 17, 2006)

:thumbsup:WHATS UP CHEF, HOW ARE YOU CARNAL?


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

What's up , hope everyone had a great fathers day weekend !!!


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

:nicoderm:...


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

Ttft


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

Bump


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

Ttft


----------



## Ernieandheidi1 (Aug 23, 2011)

Hey chef what up homie I need to know if you got time to take it look my riide bro I got it back but the pinstriping I did it kind a got damaged 
so just need to do some work there can you do it call me okay (818)442-5267 at you earliest Conviniance hanks


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## MR NOPAL (Feb 28, 2004)

Wazup chef wanted to know how much to paint my truck the new camaro green metallic it has small dings all around I got the paint and clear already.


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

Pm" sent


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

:nicoderm:...


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

ok here are some pics of the elco i have been working on 














thats how it came in and here is some of the processes


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)




----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

here is some quick skirts i did


----------



## rolldawg213 (May 3, 2010)

:thumbsup:TTMFT


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

Bump


----------



## chino81 (Sep 7, 2011)

Hey chef how you doing I'm looking to get my ride painted want to flake the n pattern the roof whit some old school patterns and jumbo flake hit me up when you get a chance thanks


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

:nicoderm:...


----------



## recs64 (Dec 17, 2006)

Hey whats up homie work is looking good homie! Can't wait to gt back so you can get down on the 65!uffin:


----------



## ITONEI (Mar 26, 2009)

Looking good Chef:thumbsup:


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

ITONEI said:


> Looking good Chef:thumbsup:




Thanks big dog , just trying to do what I can


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

Q-VO Mario Post Pics of The El Camino.So The GENTE Can See The Good Work You Do.:nicoderm:...


----------



## recs64 (Dec 17, 2006)

TTT!


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

Where You At Chef? Its getting quiet in here.:nicoderm:...


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

I'm in the garage working ,Almost done with your elco


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

chef said:


> I'm in the garage working ,Almost done with your elco


Orale.Looking at The Pics you sent Me Its Gonna Look Really Nice... Cant Wait...:run:


----------



## rolldawg213 (May 3, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

See You Tomorrow Mario.To Pick Up My Ride....:nicoderm:...


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

Seems like all work and no play equals missing in action... 


It's been to hot homie... hope you survived.. :h5:


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

DETONATER said:


> Seems like all work and no play equals missing in action...
> 
> 
> It's been to hot homie... hope you survived.. :h5:






hell yeah too hot out here :facepalm:


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

ok here is the elco i just finish for the homie richard almost 100% perfect


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)




----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

here is a piece of a harly i did


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

:shocked: That Elco is Str______________________________________________________________________________________________________________aight as fuck!!! Enough said...! :thumbsup::h5:


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

Thanks playa , anyone need some work done hit me up (323) 899-0500 chef


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

DETONATER said:


> :shocked: That Elco is Str______________________________________________________________________________________________________________aight as fuck!!! Enough said...! :thumbsup::h5:


And *REAL SHINY TOO...* Gracias Chef...:nicoderm:


----------



## rolldawg213 (May 3, 2010)

damn,good work mario,that looks shiny as fuck:thumbsup:


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

Ttft


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

:drama::biggrin:


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

Lol that's what I was doing today too


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

Lookin good homie


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

Anyone need some work done this week before the LA show hit me up 323 899-0500 chef


----------



## "D." (May 25, 2012)

chef said:


> ok here it is just finish spraying clear on this shit lol :dunno: what do you think?
> 
> 
> View attachment 486299
> ...


 That looks badass bro


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

Thanks , just try to do what I can


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

Hit me up if you need some work done 323 899-0500 chef


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

:h5:



*Hit him up if you need some work done 323 899-0500*


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

:nicoderm:...QVO Chef


----------



## rolldawg213 (May 3, 2010)

chef where u hiding at?


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

:nicoderm:...


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

rolldawg213 said:


> chef where u hiding at?


YEAH!!! What he said...


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

Lol what's up just have my nose and that grind , trying to get that cheese like everyone else


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

chef said:


> Lol what's up just have my nose and that grind , trying to get that cheese like everyone else



:h5::nicoderm:


----------



## rolldawg213 (May 3, 2010)




----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

:drama:


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

what's up mark ,i have been busy useing all that bad ass flake you hooked me up with , i can't wait to show it off when its done


----------



## marcocutty (Sep 10, 2008)

WHAT'S UP CHEF.I'LL BE HITTING YOU UP THIS COMING UP WEEK. TTT


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

Ttft get at me for your paint needs


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

chef said:


> what's up mark ,i have been busy using all that bad ass flake you hooked me up with , i can't wait to show it off when its done


:h5:



chef said:


> Ttft get at me for your paint needs


Yeah what he said...! :thumbsup:

*323 899-0500 chef*


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

Ttft


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

Bump


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

:h5:


Sup Chef...


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

Whats Up Chef? Havent Heard From You...


----------



## rolldawg213 (May 3, 2010)

*hey fool,where u at** come out and play*:rofl:


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

:inout:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

TTT!!!! :wave:


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

What's up big dog , just hanging


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

Get at me with your paint needs I have fri, sat, sun open ,maybe weekend deal


----------



## MIGGE_LOW (Jan 29, 2009)

How much to do a t-bird 1977 stock color with a flake top n same old school patterns. lmk thanks


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## rolldawg213 (May 3, 2010)

*~TTMFT~*


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

Bumb


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

Heeeee's Baaack....


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

What's up Richard , ttft


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

Just Waiting for My Broken Foot to get Better.It wont Heal so gonna have to have Surgery.


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

Dam that sucks , tell the docs to rebuild you like the bionic man !


----------



## chepeloks77 (Jun 12, 2010)

Wup chef!!!!!:h5:


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

chef said:


> Dam that sucks , tell the docs to rebuild you like the bionic man !


Lol.. Yeah Make Me 20 Yrs Younger.


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

Us People That Had Our Cars Painted By You Need To Post Pics.That Way Gente Can See The Work you do and Start keeping you busy.


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

Richiecool69elka said:


> Us People That Had Our Cars Painted By You Need To Post Pics.That Way Gente Can See The Work you do and Start keeping you busy.


Yeah, what he said.. 



Sup Chef! :h5:


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

What's up big dog !


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

whats up gente ,ttft


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

Ok I think I'm ready to start painting agian so shoot me your questions and I can give you a quick quote, might be giving( special) prices on paint jobs


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

get at me for your paint needs


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

Get at me If you want your car wet !!!


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

:nicoderm:


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

What's up Richard, are you walking yet


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

chef said:


> What's up Richard, are you walking yet


Naw Doc Says Maybe Take out the stitches in another week.Than Maybe walk with a cane for awhile.


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

Dam hope it heals fast bro


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

Get at me for Your paint needs


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

Ttft


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

Come get your ride looking wet


----------



## marcocutty (Sep 10, 2008)

TTT


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

Bump


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

Ok looks like I'm going to be renting a area in a body shop in LA so hit me up with your paint needs , I'm going to be in thier next Monday so start seting up your appoinments I'm going to be giving big discounts so be the first to take advantage lol


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

I'm going to be open to trades if it's something I need or like we can work something out , cars, bikes, tools, guns, what ever it is let me know cause the worst I can say is no or we can do trade plus cash on top


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

Ttft


----------



## rolldawg213 (May 3, 2010)

*TTMFT *


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

Get at me with your paint needs


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

Ttt wish u were closer


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

Thanks bro ,


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

Get your ride hooked up with the move-in price , moving in on Monday so hit me up for a quote !


----------



## Straight 66 (Jan 27, 2011)

Just saw the entire thread, work looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

Thanks bro , let me know what's up on that baby Lincoln


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

Hit me up to get your ride hooked up


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

I Need My Ride Hooked Up.:thumbsup: Appoinment Please...


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

Bump


----------



## Straight 66 (Jan 27, 2011)

Will be sending you pics of my baby lincoln tomorrow


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

Ok no problem bro , let me know maybe we can that baby looking wet


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

Getting ready to hit it at the new spot , get at me to get your ride wet for the summer


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

Bump


----------



## chepeloks77 (Jun 12, 2010)

Wup chef :thumbsup:


----------



## viejitocencoast (Sep 10, 2007)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> Ttt wish u were closer


X2


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

Thanks bro , just trying to take over the world one lowrider at a time lol


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

Ttft


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

Ttft


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

Get at me to get your ride wet


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

What's up mr Chavez just passing by ? I have those pics coming so everyone can see my lates work


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

Bump


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

:nicoderm:


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

What's up !


----------



## Buick64 (Mar 20, 2013)

Qvo chef just passing by and see if you have done more work
Peale carnal keep it up


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

Simon just started back up , I'm doing a paterns on a 61 roof I'll post some pics when I'm done


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

Ttft


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

Ttft


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

It's almost Friday , party time ! But till then have to hit it hard so get at me to get your car wet


----------



## recs64 (Dec 17, 2006)

CHEF, THE 65 IS ALMOST READY FOR YOU!


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

recs64 said:


> CHEF, THE 65 IS ALMOST READY FOR YOU!




Simon let mr know when so I can put you on the list!


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

Ttft


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

chef said:


> Simon just started back up , I'm doing a paterns on a 61 roof I'll post some pics when I'm done


Handle Your Business Loco..See You Soon..


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

ok peeps heres the roof just finished but didnt get a chance to take a pic in the sun to show off the flake but here are the pics


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

Looking good!! :h5:


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

chef said:


> ok peeps heres the roof just finished but didnt get a chance to take a pic in the sun to show off the flake but here are the pics
> 
> View attachment 646805
> View attachment 646807
> ...


Looks Good Chefito..:thumbsup:Is That Your Carnals Ride?


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

Simon , now the roof looks more wet then the car lol


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

chef said:


> Simon , now the roof looks more wet then the car lol


LOL..Gonna Have To Do The Rest Soon.


----------



## Buick64 (Mar 20, 2013)

What up Chef how you doin Carnal hey I have some rar skirts for my 64 i need to painted Brandi wine and have some picture frame 
are u down bro


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

Simon hit me up so we can talk about what you need 323 899-0500


----------



## MI CAMINO '85 (Aug 18, 2011)

chef said:


> Simon hit me up so we can talk about what you need 323 899-0500


Oralle I will


----------



## MI CAMINO '85 (Aug 18, 2011)

Hey chef be


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

What's up everyone hit me up if you need your ride nice & wet


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

Bump


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

Ttft


----------



## rolldawg213 (May 3, 2010)

what up chef


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

What's up playa , working on a 1970 mustang right now I'll post pics of it later


----------



## Classick68 (Jun 24, 2012)

Just went through your thread clean work seen you did a 68 wagon 2 looks sick


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

Thanks bro


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

Bump


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

started to block it today


----------



## Classick68 (Jun 24, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

Gonna Call You This Week.


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

ttft


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

Get at me if you want your ride wet


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

Hows That Mustang Coming Along?


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

It's coming lol


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

:inout:


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

Hey Richard how was your fathers day? I saw your son and his stroller at a show on Sunday it look good


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

chef said:


> Hey Richard how was your fathers day? I saw your son and his stroller at a show on Sunday it look good


It Was Good Bro Thanks,Yeah He told Me He saw You.I was Surprised You coming out this far.You could have stopped by My Pad I'm only 15 Minutes away from where you were.Are you going to the GROUPE Car Show This Saturday?


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

Yeah I wasn't planning to go , they took me lol , no were going to the majestic picnic over here at woodley park on Sunday


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

chef said:


> Yeah I wasn't planning to go , they took me lol , no were going to the majestic picnic over here at woodley park on Sunday


Cool.One of My Primos He's in his 60's was an Original Majestics member.Give Me a call when your ready for My Ride.


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

Thanks For Painting My Car Chef...


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

Orale did you win ?


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

chef said:


> Orale did you win ?


Yeah..Hey what do you think if I stripe the side? Will it look good?


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

Yeah to go with the patterns on your roof


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

Hey did you send your pre reg for the la show next month


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

chef said:


> Hey did you send your pre reg for the la show next month


No I Changed My Mind.I Felt The Car Wasnt Ready..And I didnt Wanna Go By Myself.


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

Where You At? You Must Be Really Busy With That Mustang...


----------



## 4061chevy (Mar 14, 2012)

Wazzup chef just browsing tru ure thread homie is paint and body all you do or full resto also do u do sheet metal or just bondo


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

Richiecool69elka said:


> Where You At? You Must Be Really Busy With That Mustang...


Lol yeah I just started to buff it out


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

4061chevy said:


> Wazzup chef just browsing tru ure thread homie is paint and body all you do or full resto also do u do sheet metal or just bondo


Nah bro no sheet metal work but I do pull dents out so I don't just slop bondo on shit lol & most times just paint & body cause no one wants to pay $$$$$ for full resto lol, let me know if you need some thing done


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

:wave:


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

finished a 1970 mustang even if the metal work was done at a shop that left that shit all out of wack


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)




----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)




----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

:shocked::biggrin::thumbsup:


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

What's up mark ?


----------



## Classick68 (Jun 24, 2012)

Whoa looking super clean chef


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

Classick68 said:


> Whoa looking super clean chef




Thanks , just trying to put out a decent product for people


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

chef said:


> View attachment 676030
> View attachment 676032
> View attachment 676033
> View attachment 676034
> ...


Looks Good Chef....:nicoderm:


----------



## Classick68 (Jun 24, 2012)

Just wondering if you will still be able to do mine


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

Yeah just finished calling people on the list , call me so we can set up a time so I can see your car and a can give you a set price


----------



## Buick64 (Mar 20, 2013)

What's up Chef how u doing Carnal 
Want to talk to u giver a call 8184425268
Cool


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

Buick64 said:


> What's up Chef how u doing Carnal
> Want to talk to u giver a call 8184425268
> Cool


Sorry bro this number dosent work ? Try calling it but just got a MSG , that's out of service , hit me up 323 899-0500


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

Hit me up if you need some work done


----------



## Buick64 (Mar 20, 2013)

yeah lost my phone


----------



## Buick64 (Mar 20, 2013)

chef said:


> Sorry bro this number dosent work ? Try calling it but just got a MSG , that's out of service , hit me up 323 899-0500



yeah my phone giot lost

i drive by ur house


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

Get at me to get your ride nice & wet


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

Ttft


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

:nicoderm:


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

Ttft


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

Just started working on a 68 I'll post pics soon


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

Bump


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

chef said:


> Just started working on a 68 I'll post pics soon


Pics Please...:nicoderm:


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

dam i think i shot my self in the foot ,this ride needs body work on every part of it lol makeing me work for my money


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

slowly but surely its going to get done


----------



## Classick68 (Jun 24, 2012)

Looking good Mario :thumbsup:


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

Dam bro your ride is fucked up lol , looks like your lady got mad at you and took a hamer to the car , thiers dents every where on it lol , but it's coming


----------



## Classick68 (Jun 24, 2012)

Damn bro why you gotta put me on blast like that Mario lol but yeah looks like the previous owner must have pissed someone off


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

chef said:


> slowly but surely its going to get done
> 
> 
> View attachment 763930
> ...


Damn Mario..Now I Gotta Wait Longer.I Should Have Just Took You My Ride.:twak:


----------



## slameds10 (Mar 24, 2002)

where u out of and how much an hour


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

slameds10 said:


> where u out of and how much an hour


He's In Van Nuys,Califas


----------



## slameds10 (Mar 24, 2002)

thanks


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

Hey what's up Richard , I'm trying to hurry up but I'll let you know when I'm ready


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

slameds10 said:


> where u out of and how much an hour


I'm in van nuys and ket me know what you need painted and I can give you a qoute


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

chef said:


> Hey what's up Richard , I'm trying to hurry up but I'll let you know when I'm ready


No Worries Bro,Do Your thing.Im Sure The Guy Will Be Happy With It When Its Done..


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

Bump


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

:wave:


----------



## Classick68 (Jun 24, 2012)

:drama:


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

Where You At Chef?


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

What's up Richard just got back from partying at the valle imperial show , lol


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

chef said:


> What's up Richard just got back from partying at the valle imperial show , lol


Glad You Had A Good Time.Now Get Back To Work..LOL:rofl: Hey Bro,Our Club Is Gonna Be Having A Toy Drive Car Show December,7th In Whittier.Hope To See You and The Club There.:thumbsup:


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

Orale your in a club now, what's it called ? Put up a flyer on this shit to promot it


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

chef said:


> Orale your in a club now, what's it called ? Put up a flyer on this shit to promot it


I did its in The Shows and Events.. SOUTHEAST CLASSICS Toy Drive and Car Show.My Primo is in The Club and Kept asking Me.The Guys are Cool So I joined.


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

Cool , yeah I'll let the guys know see if we can make it out and support you guys


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

chef said:


> Cool , yeah I'll let the guys know see if we can make it out and support you guys


Cool Thanks..Any Pics of that 68 yet? I been waiting Patiently to see it..


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

Almost bro, I'm about to start shooting the jams. Next week so I can put back all the parts , doors , trunk, hood so I can make sure everything lines up and then shoot the whole outside of the car , this one is taking me a good min lol


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

chef said:


> Almost bro, I'm about to start shooting the jams. Next week so I can put back all the parts , doors , trunk, hood so I can make sure everything lines up and then shoot the whole outside of the car , this one is taking me a good min lol


Damn Loco Im Jealous :wow: You Didnt Take Off My Doors.. Thats Cool Im Sure He is Gonna Be Happy with it.I gotta Brother In The Club that wants you to Paint his 66 Chevy Truck..Its Clean and Straight He just wants to have it repainted.


----------



## Classick68 (Jun 24, 2012)

:wave:


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

Hey Chef it was good seeing You,your Son and Brother at The Show..


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

Thanks , it was good to see you took first place


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

chef said:


> Thanks , it was good to see you took first place


Yes Sir.All Because That Firme Paint Job You Through on there.Let Me know when you find out if you Guys are gonna do the parade.It would be cool to have *LA GENTE* At Our Car Show...:thumbsup:


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

Ttft


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Classick68 (Jun 24, 2012)

:drama:


----------



## Classick68 (Jun 24, 2012)

T T T :thumbsup:


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

Been Really Quiet In Here.You Must Be Working Really Hard On That 68..


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

start


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

needed bodywork on everything


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)




----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)




----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)




----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

finish product


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)




----------



## backyard64 (Feb 4, 2012)

Looks good


----------



## Classick68 (Jun 24, 2012)

Thanks again Mario :thumbsup:


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

Ttft


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

Hey Mario So You Ready For My Ride Now?


----------



## Classick68 (Jun 24, 2012)

T T T for a str8 up person no bs will have Mario do my next ride without any hesitation stay up Mario


----------



## marcocutty (Sep 10, 2008)

How much for a plain paint job (white) not too much body work?


----------



## Mister 76 (Feb 4, 2008)

Looking good Chief !!!


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

:wave:


----------



## recs64 (Dec 17, 2006)

HOW HAVE YOU BEEN HOMIE?


----------



## ITONEI (Mar 26, 2009)

Hey Chef just droping by to say nice work on that 68:thumbsup:


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

Where you at Chef? Been almost a year since you been on.You Painting again?


----------

